# Rally or Agility??



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What about both?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

If he has some "strange object" fear, then do agility and you can work through his fears!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Selli-Belle said:


> If he has some "strange object" fear, then do agility and you can work through his fears!


This was my first thought. My collie Mack and I are loving agility so much and it is wonderful to see him master new things. The nice thing about a beginning class like that is your instructor will help each team at the pace they need to go, you can take it as slowly as you need to and build confidence. Go for it  Rally isn't going anywhere (I mean, it will be there after you've tried agility), and agility is good practice for recalls and balance. You will love it


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Would it be the same instructor that said that or a new one? I don't think I'd train under someone who already wasn't confident about how my dog will do.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I say do both.

I found Rally really helped me in Agility. They are similar in many ways, Agility is just faster


----------



## TheGomi (Mar 28, 2013)

It would be a different instructor (thankfully!) for both. I guess I hadn't even really considered doing both, that is a good idea. Thanks for the advice!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

